

LinkedIn handing out critical identify theft data on your profile. - hoodoof

Date of birth/birthday is often used by banks and other institutions to verify your identity.<p>LinkedIn publishes this information on your profile, ready for any identity thief to pick up and use.  Thanks LinkedIn!
======
glimcat
No it doesn't.

The only way they display this information is if you (a) add it to your
profile, and (b) make that information public.

If you use LinkedIn to tell people when your birthday is - and I have no idea
why you would, given its intended use case - then that's your doing, not
theirs.

Use this link to edit your profile:

<https://www.linkedin.com/profile/edit?trk=tab_pro>

In the "Additional Info" section, either set Birthday back to "Month..." and
"Day..." or click on the icon next to it to reduce its visibility to only your
network or connections. Then click the "Save" button.

P.S.: You can always lie about your birthdate.

------
anonymouse123
They only know that data because you put it there in the first place. If you
don't want it available - dont put it on the Internet.... is this really such
a hard concept to grasp?

